# Got my Saloman hiking boots



## ripplerider (May 21, 2017)

And boy do I love them! I bushwhacked across a very rough spur ridge of Brasstown Bald yesterday, gained about 1100' vertical ft. of elevation then dropped back down about 1200' more ft. All through some of the roughest laurel thickets blowdowns rock cliffs and boulders I've ever seen. My new boots were great very supportive plenty of traction and best of all they fit perfectly so no blisters. This was my first time buying boots online. There are a lot of drought stressed laurels dropping their very slick dead leaves in my area it's like climbing on ice when theyre laying on steep rock faces. No problem for my new Quests. Two thumbs up! My trekking pole helped tremendously too dont know how I ever got by without it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 17, 2017)

Good to hear.  I've been doing to research on their hiking shoes.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 17, 2017)

I just received my second pair of the Saloman trail runners.  They are the most comfortable, well built shoe that I own.  Virtually no break in required.  Mine were very comfortable right out of the box.  REI carries a good selection of Salomans and has a 25% off sale every March. Great shoes!


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 18, 2017)

I continue to be impressed with these boots every time I use them. They have lots of ankle support which is important to me as I hike off-trail 99% of the time and have to side-hill a lot. The only problem I have with them is that they've started squeaking with every step but I wasnt planning on hunting in them anyway; thats what my Danners are for. I'm going to clean them well with saddle soap then put leather conditioner on them maybe that will stop the squeaking. I notice lots of the hikers on the A.T. I''ve been dealing with are using trail runners now anything to shave ounces off their load. I might have to try out those Salomans you got where did you get them?


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey Jbogg I was just browsing the Whiteblaze forum and came upon a post of yours about the Whitley Gap shelter. I hunt that area too and have thought about making the shelter a base for a couple of days hunting in the area. Want to team up on a trip in there when Chestatee or Chattahoochee is open? The shelter is basically right on the line between the 2 WMAs.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey Ripple!  Would love to do a base camp out of the Whitely Gap shelter during bear/deer season.  I have done it a couple of times during turkey season with my hammock and tarp.  The photo was taken from one of the tent sites about 100' out in front of the shelter.  It's a great campsite with a good water source usually, and just the right distance from the road.  It's just far enough off of the AT that most backpackers will skip it.  I have camped there 3-4 times and never seen another person.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 20, 2017)

Thats a nice setup Jboggs! I've been there from the bottom several times but never from Hogpen Gap. Its a long climb from the bottom. A friend found a 5 pt. shed horn (would have been a 10) hanging at the shelter some hiker had found. We'll have to investigate the possibilities of using that place as a spike camp.


----------



## IvyThicket (Oct 4, 2017)

I know I'm late to the party but I'll chime in. Salomon's are by far the most comfortable and long lasting Gore-Tex boot that I own. I am usually very rough on boots but these things keep plugging along.

If any of you are veterans, police, firefighters, etc, Salomon will let you create an account that you get 40% off of everything on their website.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 5, 2017)

They are a great boot. Got mine for chasing elk in Colorado. They give lots of confidence over rough terrain and virtually no break in.


----------



## Duff (Oct 5, 2017)

Best boots I have ever owned. Usually a Danner guy but love the Salomans. 

ripplerider, they carry them at Smokey Mtn Trader in Cleveland


----------



## IvyThicket (Oct 5, 2017)

660griz said:


> virtually no break in.



This is one of my favorite things about these boots. Comfortable out of the box yet tough as nails.


----------

